# Pasture shelter/toy for the boys



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

I just got my goats on Easter Sunday. I have a stall in the barn they come into at night, but I can't let them in/out of the barn and have access to the pasture all day while I am at work because the horses will founder. I found these You Tube videos and had my husband watch. So yesterday he built it 











I'll put it in the pasture and fill it with a warm layer of straw. Now I won't be worried about them being bored in their stall/corral and they will be able to graze & browse all day. They will still come into the barn at night time.




























My boys, Herc & Dale....
http://s19.photobucket.com/user/krahm558/library/Goats?page=1


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

That's a GREAT hubby you have there!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Nicely Done!!! I wish I had one!


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Ooh you have an awesome hubby! Nice job. You will surely have cozy goaties!


----------



## GoatsLive (Jul 1, 2012)

As an engineer, I have great appreciation for anything that serves more than one purpose. Shelter and toy all in one! Well done!


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Yep, my DH is pretty amazing. 
The boys have explored the shelter and stood on it, but they haven't yet figured out how to get to the top.


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Herc & Dale have it all figured out


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh, look at all that green grass you have there! As I say this, we have ice hanging off the trees!


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

I have acquired more things for Herc & Dale. A couple free wood spools and stumps provide hours of entertainment. 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200943886261046&set=vb.1282613030&type=2&theater

My husband made a corner shelf so the boys could reach their minerals through the wire mesh and watch me in the barn. I tied Herc in the corner and was able to sit next to him and trim his hooves. I can pin either hip to a side wall and hold him still, it works perfect!


















They have also gotten very agile on their house.....
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10200931432189702&set=vb.1282613030&type=2&theater


----------

